# New LED Light



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

I wanted something similar when I replaced lights on the IH to keep it original looking, Larsen lights said no one made them yet at the time. Saw these in a magazine, good option if someone wants the red road light to keep their tractor looking original. Lumens on the lower side and pricey so I won't be the one buying them.

https://www.steinertractor.com/ABC3875-12-Volt-LED-Rear-Combo-Lamp-RedWhite


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

1200 lumens must be better than the old bulbs on my 560. I agree with the price though.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Aaroncboo said:


> 1200 lumens must be better than the old bulbs on my 560. I agree with the price though.


A lot better but Larsen lights are at 1400 and high out put at 1700 and much more reasonably priced.


----------



## HAYcorey (Jul 22, 2018)

Check out the LEDs from triplertractor.com. Mike is a Red Power Magazine forum member and has really good reviews. I put a pair of the 1500 lumen floods on my 966 and they are really nice.

He had them for $45 each and free shipping when I bought mine. I need to order a pair to replace the hood lights now.


----------



## JanxRw (Mar 26, 2021)

This will be my first DIY attempt. I want to instal strip LEDs myself around my room and my sister's.


----------

